# 1999 Altima speakers blown -- help!



## erchems (May 11, 2004)

I just bought a 99 Altima this weekend and found out after I took it off the lot that the passenger side speaker is blown. I have a few questions: 1) What brand of speakers are in a 99 Altima GXE? 2) Should I replace only the speaker that's blown? 3) Can I get any brand of speaker as long as it's the right size? 4) What size are the speakers? I read somewhere that they're 6 1/2". 

I don't know much about car audio, and I don't want to spend much to fix the problem. What should I do? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

most likely they at 6.5. I woudl just go with an aftermarket coaxial set if you just want music, or a component set if you actually want it to sound good. 

Just pay attention to the depths, as 90% of aftermarket speakers are too dep and you need to make a spacer


----------



## erchems (May 11, 2004)

I think I'm going to go to Ultimate Electronics tonight and get some speakers and have someone there install them. Thanks for the advice.


----------

